# Have you been in the "zone"?



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

I've just finished reading the series of books authored by Barry Sears, Ph.D. on the zone diets. While he makes good "old-fashioned" sense, he states that people suffering from chronic fatigue are most probably eating more carbohydrates than necessary promoting an imbalance of eicosanoids, which are responsible for contolling hormones.Has anybody with chronic fatigue ever read his books and tried the zone diet?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Would that be chronic fatigue or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Susan,That's CFS. In the book, Sears summarizes that most immune disorders are the result of too much carbs in the diet, leading to hormonal shifts, bring about disorder or imbalances.In essence he's saying to look upon food as a drug and treating your diet as such.I'm just curious if there are any members with CFS and have looked at their diets, perhaps made a change and seen a difference.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I see Sears is a Ph.D. not an MD. That makes me curious, what is his area of expertise?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

According to his books (and I'm just reporting ),Barry Sears earned his degree (Ph.D.) in biochemistry from the Indiana University. He was doing postdoctoral work at the University of Virginia then moved to research at Boston University School of Medicine.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for clarifying on the chronic fatigue / CFS issue.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

The question still stands - has any of the members of this BB looked at diets as a possible source of CFS?There has to be more than 4 members! ?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I know some of the members have tried the Atkins diet (no carbs) and it had no effect whatsoever on their CFIDS symptoms. I was kind of hoping the question would go away, as I hate to be rude, but the whole suggestion that diet causes CFIDS is pretty crazy! Perhaps eating too many carbs can cause some people to feel "worn out" - but that isn't CFIDS or ME.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Patience Chris!







I'm sure if people have something to say on your topic, they will do so when they next check in. Remember people here are often tired and in pain, so may not use the computer as much as users of other forums.


----------

